# Works slow offering 10% off to forum members



## J rod (Sep 21, 2010)

I offer all types of residential and commercial building maintenance and repairs, no job to small or too big. Give me a call for a free estimate Jarod w/ Waldrop Building Repair LLC. If my license won't cover it i work closely w/ my father who's a licensed residential contractor and we also work regularly w/ great subs if the job requires it.

850 748 3083
PM me on the forum
or e-mail me [email protected]


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

*Where are you located and what's your coverage area?*

We have some needs in the Florida Panhandle down to Panama City


----------



## J rod (Sep 21, 2010)

Escambia county primarily


----------

